# New Handwired Traynor??!?!



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Does anyone know any details? I just saw a new handwired Traynor on an L&M flyer : http://www.longandmcquade.com/pdf/yslmo08-finalv6b.pdf I had no idea they were going to try this.

My only question is who is going to spend the new cash when you can get a vintage one much cheaper?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

LowWatt said:


> Does anyone know any details? I just saw a new handwired Traynor on an L&M flyer : http://www.longandmcquade.com/pdf/yslmo08-finalv6b.pdf I had no idea they were going to try this.
> 
> My only question is who is going to spend the new cash when you can get a vintage one much cheaper?


There was a discussion of these a while back...I completely agree with you. They look cool and all but they are going to have to be absolutely awesome to justify the price tag vs. an original. (I have one from the early 70s, I'd like another, can't see spending that much cash on a new one...).


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd like to see the schematic. The orig. ones had 400V on the plates of the outputs. Some new tubes can't seem to take having 100V over-spec. I'm scared to try anything new in mine, EH's lasted about 5min.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

handwired eh?

i dont care how its built, just make it easily serviceable and full of glorious glorious tone


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Budda said:


> i dont care how its built, just make it easily serviceable and full of glorious glorious tone


Bingo! ..........


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

If I didn't have an origional, I would buy one before any of the reissues out today, and before a lot of the boutique ones as well. Here is my #1 amp.

CT.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Here are the specs :

http://www.traynoramps.com/products.asp?type=3&cat=63&id=409


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

coco, what's that thing on top of your amp? do you use it with the gtrmate?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that's an attenuator so he can get the power tubes hot at low volumes (so he won't blow his ears to kingdom come).

Weber mini-mass possibly?


----------



## Magic Twanger (Feb 27, 2006)

Our local L&M has one on display (with a disclaimer stating that they are taking orders and NOT selling the one on the floor).
I plugged in expecting mediocrity and was floored by the tone.
It really sounds big and tight. The closed back cab really helps the bottom end.

I wasn't able to turn it up really loud - but one of my buddies works there and said it stays tight all the way up and just has a very nice break up.

It seems to me that it's priced pretty high - especially when used ones can be found for under $500 - but it does sound like a winner.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like a very faithful recreation.

It is a bit odd to see this at $1100 or whatever, when originals frrequently sell around $400 to $500.

In the pics on the Traynor site, I see the wires for the reverb tank, and the AC power chord, but I can't see the spot where the speaker out drops down into the closed-back cab.

Am I missing something?

It would be good to know whether they've used a jack on the chassis for this - it would make things a lot simpler if an attenuator is desired.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Its an older Weber Mass 100. Works well with some amps, not so well with others. Most of the tunes linked to my signature are done with that amp. Heritage G12H30 sure made a difference in that amp. 

CT.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

The local L&M Manager in Calgary was RANTING big time about the amp. Some of us went and tried it out....it is only OK. Sounds like turds with humbucker guitars. I'd give it a 6/10 rank as an amp....2/10 since the 'handwired' think is supposed to be the cats ass.

The Manager dude has been drinking the L&M/Yorkville Kool-Aid.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, the speaker they chose to put in it isn't much better than the origional Marsland that came in them, plus, needs a break-in period.

CT.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

bolero said:


> coco, what's that thing on top of your amp? do you use it with the gtrmate?


Attenuator. I've got a little Weber minimass 50 on mine. You can run the amp's power tubes at a decent clip but control the actual volume. That's a loud little amp. (I disconnected the internal speaker RCA jack and just use the external speaker jack on the back.

Just out of interest, what speaker do you have in there?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I now have a Ho attenuator (the Canadian who makes the Ultimate Attenuator) and it absolutely slaughters any other attenuator I have owned. I've owned the THD Hotplate, Weber Mass, and Weber Minimass and they are not even close. The Hotplate and Mass sound ok at the first two attenuation settings but anything else. The Ho sounds unbelievable at all settings.

TG


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> I now have a Ho attenuator (the Canadian who makes the Ultimate Attenuator) and it absolutely slaughters any other attenuator I have owned. I've owned the THD Hotplate, Weber Mass, and Weber Minimass and they are not even close. The Hotplate and Mass sound ok at the first two attenuation settings but anything else. The Ho sounds unbelievable at all settings.
> 
> TG


Do you have contact info for him? he's in Vancouver right?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Do you have contact info for him? he's in Vancouver right?


Yep, that's him. Here is a link to his website: 

http://hoelectronics.com/Company.php


----------



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

I played this amp a couple of times now, and although i thought it was nice, i wasn't exactly floored by it. It sounds a little to bright to me. The Jensen P12Q doesn't cut it for me. A G12H30 would have been a much better choice i think.


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

I sure wish I still had my original one.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Blues Jr said:


> A G12H30 would have been a much better choice i think.



Thats whats in mine.

CT.


----------

